# Dog pee pads and carpet?



## Sneakers22 (Feb 12, 2016)

I will have a 12 week old goldendoodle in a few days.

I leave for work and am only gone 6 hours for 4 days a week. Im glad I wont be gone for any longer. BUT I have purchased a nice size playpen for her to play in and to use the bathroom while im gone because I know it will happen 

My question is that will even triple laying the pee pads in the playpen will they seep into my carpet? If so cleaning my carpet fully is time consuming so it wouldn't reek. Any suggestions for putting a layer of something before a triple layer of pee pads??


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

I think you'd be better off putting something water proof under the whole pen. He might move the pads around, or rip them up.. We had linoleum, it worked great. Just bought a big sheet and stuck it under the pen and crate and had the pee pads on top.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

I think you'd be better off buying an appropriately sized crate with a bottom and encouraging your puppy to not pee inside. My puppy was left alone for 6 hours at 10 weeks of age and didn't soil his crate. 

There are current threads on the forum in which someone has allowed their puppy to urinate inside on pee pads through lax potty training and now the puppy has become acclimated to sleeping in urine. I'd recommend not allowing that to happen, it can be a hard thing to train out once it's ingrained.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

If you're worried about pee leaking through the pee-pads, all of the ones that I have seen had a plastic water-proof backing.

The bigger issue is whether or not your pup will be able to resist playing with them. (Mine couldn't).


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I would go to Home depot or simular and look the rolls of rubber matting they have in the carpet area.. This is what I lined the puppy room with.. and put the play pen over the matter area...


----------



## Sneakers22 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hiraeth said:


> I think you'd be better off buying an appropriately sized crate with a bottom and encouraging your puppy to not pee inside. My puppy was left alone for 6 hours at 10 weeks of age and didn't soil his crate.
> 
> There are current threads on the forum in which someone has allowed their puppy to urinate inside on pee pads through lax potty training and now the puppy has become acclimated to sleeping in urine. I'd recommend not allowing that to happen, it can be a hard thing to train out once it's ingrained.


So explain how you "Encourage" your dog to not pee in a crate while you are away from home


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Sneakers22 said:


> So explain how you "Encourage" your dog to not pee in a crate while you are away from home


You buy an appropriately sized crate....not too big. Dogs don't like to potty where they sleep. You can also buy an adult sized crate with the partition to make it smaller. 

If you start out with potty pads, you may have an issue later. Also, I have no experience with a dog playpen; do you mean an X pen? It won't take long for your dog to be able to jump out or just bowl over the sides.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

InkedMarie said:


> You buy an appropriately sized crate....not too big. Dogs don't like to potty where they sleep. You can also buy an adult sized crate with the partition to make it smaller.


Exactly. A dog's natural instinct is to not pee somewhere where it would then have to lay in its own urine. So a small crate can be an amazing training tool if the puppy isn't left in it for too long. I really don't think 6 hours would be too long for a 12 week old Goldendoodle. While my puppy is a bit larger than that, he could hold it for 8+ hours (as long as he was inactive) without a problem at that age.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Hiraeth said:


> Exactly. A dog's natural instinct is to not pee somewhere where it would then have to lay in its own urine. So a small crate can be an amazing training tool if the puppy isn't left in it for too long. I really don't think 6 hours would be too long for a 12 week old Goldendoodle. While my puppy is a bit larger than that, he could hold it for 8+ hours (as long as he was inactive) without a problem at that age.


I don't know if that's really the best idea for such a long time. Not all puppies are same. My bullmastiff puppy (not as big as your Titan, but larger than a doodle) couldn't hold it for anywhere that long at that age. Not even afterwards, for a couple of months even. Sure, he can try to leave the puppy in their crate, but if he can't hold it, then he can't. Not all puppies are the same. 

While using pee pads will delay potty training, sometimes that's the lesser of two evils. I know I did not want to teach my pup to stand in her own pee, so we used a pen and pads till she was about 6-7 months. When I started to take her to work with me, potty training really pick up and she learned not to pee inside at all in just a couple of weeks.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Holding it while inactive is a whole different story from holding it while active. Titan had to go out every 25 minutes while active until he was over 4 months old. However, he could sleep through the night from 10 weeks on, no problem. Crates slow down activity and puppies tend to just pass out inside of them, so I think 6 hours at 12 weeks old should be fine for a sleeping puppy of just about any breed.

*IF* that doesn't work and the OP comes home to an accident, then they should look into another alternative. But using a crate too small to eliminate in is definitely the first thing to try.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Hiraeth said:


> *IF* that doesn't work and the OP comes home to an accident, then they should look into another alternative. But using a crate too small to eliminate in is definitely the first thing to try.


I definitely agree  I was just thinking that maybe the OP already tried that and that's why he resorted to using an x pen.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Prozax said:


> I definitely agree  I was just thinking that maybe the OP already tried that and that's why he resorted to using an x pen.


I don't think she even has the puppy yet.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I start pups off in a baby gated area 8, 10, 12 weeks even older if they haven't had crate training... when I was working full shifts.. work on crate training when I am home and it can be short and sweet, meals, naps, need a quick pop out and pop back in release.. put them on a starting short crate schedule when I have my days off and at home again short quick... but the beginning of where I want to go...

adding:: and I have never used a smaller crate for a large breed pup or put a divider in it, never had a pup that would poop/pee in their ex lg crate, but my training is short exposures in the crate, while learning crate training


----------

